

Ask YC: Workplace experiments? - jdunck

37 Signals, those blogging wunderkind, have been posting about &#60;a href="http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/893-workplace-experiments"&#62;various workplace experiments&#60;/a&#62;.<p>I especially like the unconventional hours bit, but it got me thinking-- what other workplace experiments are worth doing?<p>Office vs. open is pretty tough, since that requires changing your actual work<i>space</i>, but many other things would be testable.<p>What ideas do you have on this?
======
jdunck
FWIW, we have 3 devs, and are discussion 4 10-hour days vs. 2 16-hour days
with each person staggering 1 extra work day.

Another thing is to specifically avoid interrupting each other except at
times-- like, on the hour or something. Right now, it's very easy to interrupt
every 5 minutes all day.

More?

------
michael_dorfman
I'm planning on experimenting with 6-hour days for everyone at my next
startup. My thinking is that people will get more effective work in a 6-hour
day (knowing that they have an extra 2 hours to spend with their families, or
goof off, or whatever) than in a standard 8-hour day.

